# wood above dishwasher is split and not holding cabinet



## studbike (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, I have uploaded a picture of the screws above my dishwasher:

PXL-20201122-152117368-MP

my first inclination here is to inject some sort of wood glue into this crack but obviously it will just drip down. The crack is too wide to just use a wider screw. Similar situation on other side. What would you do?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Most DWs have the option of screwing thru the side jambs into the cabinet. Useful with stone counters.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone installed the screw to close to gap between the two pieces of wood.
Just install another screw in a new spot away from the gap.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Remove bracket(s) and with a drillbit that cuts through steel, make new holes at the x's.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

With our former countertop I screwed and glued a piece of .027 aluminum gutter coil on to cover the area over the dishwasher so moisture couldn’t damage it. Then I screwed the dishwasher through the aluminum. Our newer granite has a steel bar spanning between cabinets. At our FL house granite had been installed without the metal bar. I got an aluminum 1/2 by 1/2 angle at Lowe’s, screwed it to the cabinet fronts so it spanned the opening and screwed the dishwasher to it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, is that a piece of wood inset into a granite counter?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do decide to add more holes there's 0 reason to have to remove anything, just drill it in place.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could use JB weld to fill the crack and make the wood solid again and put the screws back in their original locations... but probably easier to make new holes in the brackets as noted above. In any case I'd at least fil the crack with wood glue or epoxy while you are at this.


----------

